# Ready for some football ...The draft that is



## Herb & Suds (Apr 25, 2019)

Stoked again the draft is coming and my hope remains (Lions fan ) 
lacking LOL
Will the first pic actually be a defensive player ?
Bring it on


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 27, 2019)

I must be the only Football fan left
Detroits picks are a mystery to anyone following


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 27, 2019)

Eagles Phan here, 1st round Left tackle picks aren't sexy but I like the pick for us as a need as Peters is breaking down now.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 27, 2019)

Con


BleedsGreen said:


> Eagles Phan here, 1st round Left tackle picks aren't sexy but I like the pick for us as a need as Peters is breaking down now.


DeSean Jackson was a nice pick up 
Tons of Offensive weapons now


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 27, 2019)

Hopefully Wentz can stay healthy.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 27, 2019)

BleedsGreen said:


> Hopefully Wentz can stay healthy.


I really like him too


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I must be the only Football fan left
> Detroits picks are a mystery to anyone following


i'm a eagles and broncos fan( only since i've been living here). 

i'm confused how the supposed god john elway picks a TE at 20? 

but i went to Clemson so i'm stoked our D line killed it in the draft. time for those boys to get paid!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 27, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm a eagles and broncos fan( only since i've been living here).
> 
> i'm confused how the supposed god john elway picks a TE at 20?
> 
> but i went to Clemson so i'm stoked our D line killed it in the draft. time for those boys to get paid!!


Was it Gronkowski son ...great find LOL


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Was it Gronkowski son ...great find LOL


and elway is even worse at picking QBs. go figure.

who's your team herb/suds?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 27, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> and elway is even worse at picking QBs. go figure.
> 
> who's your team herb/suds?


The defunct Michigan Panthers LOL
Detroit has never even sniffed a Super Bowl


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 28, 2019)

The Eagles were perennial Super Bowl losers until that first ballot hall of famer Nick Foles brought us the promised land ;( Who would have thunk that? I ain't complaining trust me been a fan forever went to my first game at 5 years old in 73. Felt my share of losing the big games. Thought McNabb was going to get us a ring but that never happened. Thankfully we finally got one, I was started to think "not in my lifetime" So you never know, just keep on rooting for them, I do like Stafford a lot but something always seems to go sideways for your team.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 28, 2019)

BleedsGreen said:


> The Eagles were perennial Super Bowl losers until that first ballot hall of famer Nick Foles brought us the promised land ;( Who would have thunk that? I ain't complaining trust me been a fan forever went to my first game at 5 years old in 73. Felt my share of losing the big games. Thought McNabb was going to get us a ring but that never happened. Thankfully we finally got one, I was started to think "not in my lifetime" So you never know, just keep on rooting for them, I do like Stafford a lot but something always seems to go sideways for your team.


yeah, i've been a fan since 79. it's tough being a philly fan in general: flyers only 2 cups, eagles finally got one, sixers haven't been good since dr J and i'm not much of a baseball fan anyway. 

do you live in the philly area? i grew up in yardley right across the river from trenton.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 30, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, i've been a fan since 79. it's tough being a philly fan in general: flyers only 2 cups, eagles finally got one, sixers haven't been good since dr J and i'm not much of a baseball fan anyway.
> 
> do you live in the philly area? i grew up in yardley right across the river from trenton.


Agreed not the City of Love for the sports phans, that is for sure. I grew up just across the Delaware in Pennsauken NJ. Moved out and back a few times even lived in Center City for about a year in 93, currently in upstate NY.


----------



## trapdevil (May 3, 2019)

Grew up
in boston now in VT

Pats fan here.

Hell of a draft by the pats I think


----------



## Renfro (May 3, 2019)

Chiefs fan here, born and raised in Kansas City.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Chiefs fan here, born and raised in Kansas City.


Patrick Mahomes was/is a blast to watch


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Grew up
> in boston now in VT
> 
> Pats fan here.
> ...


Congratulations again LOL


----------



## trapdevil (May 4, 2019)

Haha I know Nkeal will be a good fit for the wideouts and that D end from michigan was a steal and the qb choice was intresting, he’s pretty good. Nice to see how he develops behind Brady and with the second year guy. Also got that running from from georgia or alabama, loaded backfield IMO


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

It looks like the cream of the crop in the North east is Minnesota 
They were close last year and made some great picks
I didn't realize Chicago got no picks in the first or second round 
Great third round pick but still...hmmm?


----------

